# Ft Fisher Kure carolina Beaches



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Any news from the surf in this area ?????:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Past two weeks I've caught some blues, whiting, and pinfish at Kure. I kayaked out bluefish for sharks last weekend and this weekend. Last weekend had something take the bait. This weekend (tonight) I caught two giant rays. A rough tail stingray and an Atlantic stingray. With the tail the Atlantic was pushing 8ft


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Surfmantom headed that way next wed thru sun !!!!


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

No problem. I also know they were catching Spanish and nice whiting. Saw some sea bass as well. But be warned, the pinfish are in THICK lol. As in I saw multiple people catching 2 at a time at the same time.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea they make good Shark Bait


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I like them on my surf rod for casting. Too small for me to kayak out unless it's all I can get.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Surfmantom ......will be down wed - sun stop by and have a chilli will be in dodge dakota burgandy


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

You gonna be on fort fisher or Kure? I don't fish fort fisher because I don't have 4x4. Been going to Kure.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Ill be down at the end of the month ive never tried ft fisher but i have 4 wheel drive how bad is it? I have mud terrains will they work in the sand or just bury me. Me and the wife would live to fish out of the truck for a change instead of a surf cart


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Most of the time it's not too bad. But what kind of truck do you have? The tires should be fine. Still would be wise to air down alittle.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

06 Silverado


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Would i take the ferry from southport or whats the best way to go


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure about coming from southport but if you can take the ferry I would (especially if you have kids). It's just something nice to do because you don't get to do it a lot. But your Silverado will be fine on the beach just air down the tires.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I was @ the North End today for a bit... It was blowing every bit of 30+,, Clean water.... BUT NO FISH were being caught, (Off the CB pier)...
You would'of needed a 8+ oz's, for the Surf if you were doing that...


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

Went to Kure pier yesterday afternoon and late this morning. Pinfish are very thick. Yesterday I saw some spanish at the cleaning table that were taken at the end. Today I saw an under size flounder come over the rail. Pinfish were everywhere and my son caught one menhaden.


----------



## OldBen (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got back from Kure. Fished the surf south of the pier 4 days. Mostly morning till late afternoon from low thru hi tides. 3 rods out, tried different rigs and baits, different distances. Caught 1 13" black drum, and lots of pin fish. The drum hit FishBite sandflea in the suds.. No other hits (except pin fish) on any other bait,natural or artifical. Didn't fish nights or early morning as I had my wife of 4 months with me. Sure you can understand that. But still had a great time nonetheless.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I will be down this weekend along with everyone else..


----------

